# Slava Stopwatch



## ludi (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello,

Do you guys think is it possible to catch a split second mecanism, space conquest related for.....almost peanuts ?!?

You don't.... !

....

....

....

Well, let me introduced the Slava Rattrapante Stop Watch then.










(seller pic)

Cherish on the cake, mine is NOS and come with original papers, box, tag and paint protection on the back.

Made by the Second Moscow's Watch Factory, it allows to measure the time with a very high precision (1/10 sec.) plus intermediate times using its "rattrappante" hands.










(seller pic)

Look





 for a live demonstration; hypnotic, isn't it ?!?

Scale can be both 30s/30min, 60s/60 min.... or 1s/1min for the rarest model










(credit ill-phill de WUS)

Caliber is in house 5498, 20 jewels, column wheels mechanism, hand-wound.

Diameter is 64 mm (won't fit my wrist I'm afraid  )

In addition, this Slava is linked to the Soviet Space conquest :thumbup:

According this







, the Slava was boarded in famous soviet space missions such as Soyouz 1, 3, 14 and Saliut 3










(credit here )

The following was found in the tragic soyouz 1 mission wreckage (check google for further detail if you wish). You might recognize the Slava...










(credit WUS)

What to say ? I do agree you won't use this Stop Watch daily, but for such a range of price, complication and history (pick your order), this Slava is a great addition to any watch collection.... my 2 cents of course 

Best


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello,

Congratulations on your great catch,i did a post on these sometime ago,basically saying the same thing,totally underrated,i have three,one of which i use regularly for my e.bay bidding,it also used to be used by my father[with me as a terrified passenger,doing hillclimb in a vintage car,that was a few years back though.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

How much was the 'peanuts' ?

I had one once - best egg-timer I ever had, not NOS but it had the papers and I got if for @ Â£20 .... I traded it eventually.

Spot the 3017 Strela in the middle of the burnt out remains.... I wonder where these ended up...?


----------

